# Hasselblad Introduces the H6D-400c MS, a 400 Megapixel Multi-Shot Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2018)

```
<p>Building on a vast experience of developing exceptional, high-quality single and multi-shot cameras, Hasselblad once again has raised the bar for image quality captured with medium format system.</p>
<p>Multi-Shot capture has become an industry standard in the field of art reproduction and cultural heritage for the documentation of paintings, sculptures, and artwork. As the only professional medium format system to feature multi-shot technology, Hasselblad continues to be the leading choice for institutions, organizations, and museums worldwide to record historic treasures in the highest image quality possible.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>With over 10 years of digital imaging expertise, the latest Multi-Shot digital camera combines the H6D’s unrivalled ease of use with a completely new frontier of image quality and detail. This new camera encompasses all of the technological functions of Hasselblad’s H6D single shot camera, and adds to that the resolution and colour fidelity leaps that only Multi-Shot photography can bring to image capture.</p>
<p>With an effective resolution of 400MP via 6 shot image capture, or 100MP resolution in either 4 shot Multi-Shot capture or single shot mode, the Multi-Shot capture requires the sensor and its mount to be moved at a high-precision of 1 or ½ a pixel at a time via a piezo unit. To capture Multi-Shot images the camera must be tethered to a PC or MAC.</p>

<p>In 400MP Multi-Shot mode, 6 images are captured, the first 4 involve moving the sensor by one pixel at a time to achieve real colour data (GRGB- see 4 shot diagrams below), this cycle then returns the sensor to its starting point. A further two exposures are made moving the sensor by ½ a pixel horizontally and then ½ a pixel vertically (see 6 shot diagram on next page). These 6 captures are then merged to give the equivalent of a single 400MP image, delivered as a 2.3GB 16-bit TIFF (23200 x 17400 pixels), for those seeking the utmost in image quality and resolving power.</p>
<p>The H6D-400c MS encompasses all the features and functionality of Hasselblad’s standard single shot cameras:</p>
<ul>
<li>USB 3.0 type c connection for tethered shooting, high speed data transfers & 30FPS live view</li>
<li>Dual media card slots: CFast 2.0 and SD card</li>
<li>3.0-inch touch rear display</li>
<li>Smartphone style user interface</li>
<li>HD & UHD video</li>
<li>Modular system with improved back removal process</li>
<li>Technical camera connectivity (single shot)</li>
<li>Wi-Fi</li>
<li>HDMI & Audio I/O</li>
<li>True Focus II</li>
</ul>
<p>The H6D-400c MS will begin shipping March 2018 with a MSRP of € 39,999 / $ 47,995 / £ 36,250 / RMB 319,999 / JPY 5,391,380 excl. VAT.

Pre-orders can start to be taken January 16th</p>
<p>The H6D-400c MS will also be available to rent through your local Hasselblad sales representative. The rental fee is approx. €399/day for short term loans, but you can save up to 50% of that cost if you rent for a longer period.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2018)

Hasselblad has done this for years, but their old model has been quite now for a few years, so I thought the concept was dead or did not sell. Its pretty limited in application, but there are plenty works of art to document.

Of course, any camera can do it be shooting off a burst of shots and then combining them in post, but a designed in feature is nice.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 17, 2018)

Also known in microscope cameras. I have that on my Zeiss Axiocam HRc.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 17, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of course, any camera can do it be shooting off a burst of shots and then combining them in post, but a designed in feature is nice.


I don't believe this is correct. To gain the extra resolution, they are using a very precise pixle shift, by moving the sensor. If I read your suggestion, you would only get a number of identical images.


----------



## leGreve (Jan 17, 2018)

4K and HD *raw* video :O

That would make this camera pretty damn interesting. Too bad the form factor is still a bit annoying and unwieldy.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, any camera can do it be shooting off a burst of shots and then combining them in post, but a designed in feature is nice.
> ...



Olympus does it by a series of sensor shifts of precisely 1/2 pixel in the X and Y plane, and combining the shots in-camera. It needs to be on a VERY steady tripod to work. Firing off a burst is not the same.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 17, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



No, it’s not the same, but MtSpokane is correct in that it gets similar results. It’s just a whole lot longer and trickier. You take a burst, pull the images to photoshop, upscale 400%, align, and average. May not be as good as pixel shifting, but pretty close. Actually a good deal more versatile as one doesn’t need a rock solid tripod for it to work. As much as I dislike this site normally, here’s an article that gets the gist of it: https://petapixel.com/2015/02/21/a-practical-guide-to-creating-superresolution-photos-with-photoshop/


----------



## tron (Jan 17, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Thank's for letting us know of the article. It was interesting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, any camera can do it be shooting off a burst of shots and then combining them in post, but a designed in feature is nice.
> ...



You need a pixel shift but it does not need to be precise, software aligns them nicely. Stacking software has been doing this for years and years. The first time I came across this was before digital cameras came out in the early 1990's. I purchased a A/D converter that accepted video frames from a Analog Camcorder and combined them to produce a high(er) resolution digital still image. You needed to hand hold the Camcorder so you got pixels to shift.

It was only relevant for a couple of years, then Apple put out a somewhat practical Digital Still camera and the rest of the world was right on their heels.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 17, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing a link to this article. I appreciate learning. It is amazing what type of functionalities are being incorporated into camera's now! We live in a great time to be involved in this hobby (for me), profession for many others here.


----------

